
A Savings App Designed by a Behavioral Economist - kercker
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/savings-app-behavioral-economist/414522/?single_page=true
======
nekgrim
YNAB (and surely other apps) works that way. Your money is affected to the
budget you want, not "free to spend". They have a nice 9 day course about
managing your budget (Email: [https://www.youneedabudget.com/method/nine-day-
course](https://www.youneedabudget.com/method/nine-day-course), PDF:
[http://www.youneedabudget.com/downloads/9DayCourse.pdf](http://www.youneedabudget.com/downloads/9DayCourse.pdf))

I may be a bit biased because I really love this app, but it helped me a lot
to stop throwing money on useless things.

~~~
medius
Side note: Jesse (founder of YNAB) is an amazing speaker with a great sense of
humor. His story about bootstrapping YNAB is hugely inspiring to me. I highly
recommend his 2014 Microconf talk
([https://vimeo.com/95653848](https://vimeo.com/95653848)) if anyone is
interested.

